# 7.3 rebuild cost



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So my main truck burns too much oil while not really being worked. It should be fine till spring, but looking at a summer rebuild. 290k, but pulled a S650 on a 18` flatbed, so maybe 12k tops, in 80 miles, burnt about 1 1/2-2 qaurts of oil. 

I love the 7.3, had a few, one with over 600k stills runs and gets used, original engine. 

Had 2 quotes, $4000 just the block, and $6800 everything, and broke in. By everything I mean everything, turbo, oil, and fuel pumps, etc. Both were with me taking out of truck, and shipping to them. 

Those prices high? Using all Ford parts apparently.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

that seems like a lot to me. One option, you can get lower mileage used engines for usually around $1000. That is the route I would go myself


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Good price for a rebuilt long block


----------



## rjm06590 (Mar 23, 2009)

12 valve swap for me. Already have one done and when the other 7.3 goes (290k) it will get one too.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

mwalsh9152;1755684 said:


> that seems like a lot to me. One option, you can get lower mileage used engines for usually around $1000. That is the route I would go myself


Thats one option but it will be pulling heavy trailers all summer, I am thinking rebuild so I can build it more powerful.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

beanz27;1755645 said:


> So my main truck burns too much oil while not really being worked. It should be fine till spring, but looking at a summer rebuild. 290k, but pulled a S650 on a 18` flatbed, so maybe 12k tops, in 80 miles, burnt about 1 1/2-2 qaurts of oil.
> 
> I love the 7.3, had a few, one with over 600k stills runs and gets used, original engine.
> 
> ...


You can justify putting $7k in a truck with 300k+ miles and at least 10 years old?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1756018 said:


> You can justify putting $7k in a truck with 300k+ miles and at least 10 years old?


Not having emissions to deal with. Tried and true motor. Easier to work on then newer models. 
I think its a f-650 so its well worth it


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

rjm06590;1755846 said:


> 12 valve swap for me. Already have one done and when the other 7.3 goes (290k) it will get one too.


I love the way you think....


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

dieselss;1756027 said:


> Not having emissions to deal with. Tried and true motor. Easier to work on then newer models.
> I think its a f-650 so its well worth it


350, realistically not very smart, but its already set up, everything is wired, and I love the OBS fords.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally I'd get a 97-01 block and run it. They had forged rods and are more stout than the 02+ PMR engines. 

For $4000 you could build a pretty powerful 7.3 block outside of a standard rebuild.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselss;1756027 said:


> Not having emissions to deal with. Tried and true motor. Easier to work on then newer models.
> I think its a f-650 so its well worth it


Yeah but think about outside of the motor. 300k miles on a truck is getting to the point where you start putting serious money in it of you haven't already

The 7.3 was a good motor. It's just old technology now. But they have a cult following. I know you know that

I personally think 6.0 and newer are easier to work on. Nothing like plugging a laptop in and telling me exactly what's going on lol


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1759141 said:


> Yeah but think about outside of the motor. 300k miles on a truck is getting to the point where you start putting serious money in it of you haven't already
> 
> The 7.3 was a good motor. It's just old technology now. But they have a cult following. I know you know that
> 
> I personally think 6.0 and newer are easier to work on. Nothing like plugging a laptop in and telling me exactly what's going on lol


Ive been thinking about getting one, but I am leary of them. 300k is a lot, and I`ll need to put money into it. Smart move would be selling it, but I love this truck.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

A smarter move would be to try to find the source of your oil consumption. Anyone steering you into a 6.0l is leading you astray. 6.0 are for those who are able to repair them themselves,or folks with money to spend, period. Bad injector o-rings and internal injector leakage is the most likely cause of your oil consumption,followed by a leaking turbo. Crack a service manual and measure your crankcase pressure. a well maintained 7.3 will do over 300000 easy, we've seen many examples. 7.3 limitations seem to be the body rot and general truck condition as the engine out-lasts its holder as is with the cummins. Good luck and always be leary of internet advice.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

damian;1759198 said:


> A smarter move would be to try to find the source of your oil consumption. Anyone steering you into a 6.0l is leading you astray. 6.0 are for those who are able to repair them themselves,or folks with money to spend, period. Bad injector o-rings and internal injector leakage is the most likely cause of your oil consumption,followed by a leaking turbo. Crack a service manual and measure your crankcase pressure. a well maintained 7.3 will do over 300000 easy, we've seen many examples. 7.3 limitations seem to be the body rot and general truck condition as the engine out-lasts its holder as is with the cummins. Good luck and always be leary of internet advice.


Seriously? I didn't recommend a 6.0. I prefer moder motors that's all I said.

There's nothing wrong with 6.0s. If you get an 05+ they have a larger dowel pin size which helps with the head gasket issues. If you put studs and a delete on it you'll have a very reliable motor. Plus a nicer truck. More power, quieter ride, and a lot nicer interior

I would recommend a job 2 6.4 as well. They are very nice as we'll and easy to make reliable

You said it yourself. The truck rots around the motor.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

And here comes a 6.0 hater to troll the thread......


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1759141 said:


> Yeah but think about outside of the motor. 300k miles on a truck is getting to the point where you start putting serious money in it of you haven't already
> 
> The 7.3 was a good motor. It's just old technology now. But they have a cult following. I know you know that
> 
> I personally think 6.0 and newer are easier to work on. Nothing like plugging a laptop in and telling me exactly what's going on lol


New vers old. You plug a laptop in. I don't. I'm sure you have some type of training on the newer stuff from a class stand point. 
Taking about putting money into something, you said a 300 k 7.3 wasn't worth it, then you stated putting studs and egr delete in. Don't that cost money? So where are you drawing the line, at the motor or the body?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I understand what you're saying. And no training just ALOT of experience lol. Almost any car on the road today I can use my scanners to find out exactly what is wrong with them. 

I was a master tech before I went into business my self


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

You could also buy a Cummins or a Duramax and be good to go. I find it completely ridiculous to go spend 30-40k or more on a new diesel truck and then have to put more money into the engine to "make it reliable". Personally I'd go with a newer gas job if you're not doing a lot of pulling. There is a lot to be said though for that certain ride we all like a little too much. I did the same with an old car of mine. Couldn't bring myself to let it go until I spent way too much on it.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

You got it all wrong, I'm a 6.0 lover, they are always at my shop one after another, cabs off, engines apart,injectors,ficms,egrs, oil coolers,holes in blocks,hp leaks ,you name it ,we love em.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I went to tech school, so Im bot afraid of doing the work, just looking to see what my options are. Diesel is the only way for me. 

Alright moving on. I`m looking at buying a TS tuner 6 way, everyone says it was the best thing they did when they bought a chip....anyone have personal use here?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I do, but don't buy the generic ts chip off ebay. They are known to cook transmissions because there are differences in the computers throughout the years.
For the same money I recommend pup's Phoenix chip. It's a 6 position chip but is tuned for your specific truck. The owner was the first guy to write tunes for Ford trucks and is awesome. 
I have their hydra chip which holds 17 tunes and gives access to all the tunes they wrote for my truck. By comparison my b 80hp daily driver tune is faster than the diablo predator 120hp race tune I used to have. 
The Phoenix chip is like $295 I believe and the hydra is $425


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

plowguy43;1763254 said:


> I do, but don't buy the generic ts chip off ebay. They are known to cook transmissions because there are differences in the computers throughout the years.
> For the same money I recommend pup's Phoenix chip. It's a 6 position chip but is tuned for your specific truck. The owner was the first guy to write tunes for Ford trucks and is awesome.
> I have their hydra chip which holds 17 tunes and gives access to all the tunes they wrote for my truck. By comparison my b 80hp daily driver tune is faster than the diablo predator 120hp race tune I used to have.
> The Phoenix chip is like $295 I believe and the hydra is $425


This!

I will be ordering the Hydra here soon. Hard to beat for the price. OP never said what year truck unless I missed it, so your options may be limited.

Depending on year, your leak could very well be the IPR. The orings go bad and oil gets pushed through. If you have oil in the valley this may be your cause.

In regards to the 6.0. They can be great trucks if maintained, slacking on maintenance will cause a lot of issues. I was pretty much dead set on getting a 6.0, but the past month every one I checked out at dealers had issues. It's to the point I'm done trying to find one, and will just go 6.4 this summer. The 6.0 are at the age where people are either dumping them due to having issues they likely caused or younger guys beating on them then dumping for something else when they start acting up. So finding one not ragged to all hell requires a lot of patience and searching.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

MK97;1763346 said:


> This!
> 
> I will be ordering the Hydra here soon. Hard to beat for the price. OP never said what year truck unless I missed it, so your options may be limited.
> 
> Depending on year, your leak could very well be the IPR. The orings go bad and oil gets pushed through. If you have oil in the valley this may be your cause.


97. Last year OBS powerstroke. So Ts is a `generic`?


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

beanz27;1763349 said:


> 97. Last year OBS powerstroke. So Ts is a `generic`?


Good, you're OBDII then. So you have plenty of options on tunes.

TS isn't generic...kind of. TS Performance has their chip and tunes they offer.

Their chip got really popular being able to switch tunes on the fly via the switch. If memory serves it was popular because they were the first to do this. So now everyone uses their chip to burn tunes because it can hold 6 coupled with the ability to switch between tunes. So you will find the TS chip with tunes from a bunch of different tuners.

I have done a lot of research and really like PHP, but there are plenty of good tuners out there. I would stay far away from DP though.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

MK97;1763355 said:


> Good, you're OBDII then. So you have plenty of options on tunes.
> 
> TS isn't generic...kind of. TS Performance has their chip and tunes they offer.
> 
> ...


Well ill do new injectors and look into a chip. I want something with high idle and 50,75,100 positions.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

beanz27;1763505 said:


> Well ill do new injectors and look into a chip. I want something with high idle and 50,75,100 positions.


I'd look at the PHP Phoenix chip. They have a bunch of tow/performance specific, a few high idle options and up to 140hp on forged rods. If rebuilding definitely go forged. Once you start modding it's hard to stop. Forged will allow more options down the line.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

MK97;1763593 said:


> I'd look at the PHP Phoenix chip. They have a bunch of tow/performance specific, a few high idle options and up to 140hp on forged rods. If rebuilding definitely go forged. Once you start modding it's hard to stop. Forged will allow more options down the line.


Well I am only doing `the basics` as eventually employees will run this. I actually want something with high idle, 50, 75 and stock. Now my next truck will either be a 6.0 or 6.6 dura, either way I will spend money on mods for the new truck, this truck is pretty much work only.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

beanz27;1763349 said:


> 97. Last year OBS powerstroke. So Ts is a `generic`?


Man my autospell screwed up my last post. I run a PHP Hydra, I can download tunes to my computer and load them into my chip. Its the first to be able to do this and most tuners write tunes that I can load onto it - beans, gearhead, no limit, php, etc. Pretty much everyone except DP but I don't want theres anyways.

As mentioned, the TS Chip has become the brand of chip they all use to put their tunes on. TS's tunes are very generic, aren't clean (lots of smoke not very much power in comparison), and aren't going to treat your transmission as well as a custom tune.

The PHP Phoenix uses a TS chip so you get 6 of their tunes to choose from for your truck. They have great driveability and plenty of power. As I mentioned, the Diablo Predator tuner I used to have, used the same or very similar tunes as the TS Tunes on their chips, my 80HP PHP Tune will smoke the 120HP Race tune from that Predator. My trans also shifts way better, my EGT's stay very low, and the truck gets better mileage as well.

I have gauges as well and noticed a big difference with EGT's and trans temps.


----------



## rjm06590 (Mar 23, 2009)

I've thought about getting a "plow" time made for the 7.3. Have it hold first longer and maybe not shift out of second. Not exactly sure what I'd want.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

beanz27;1763620 said:


> Well I am only doing `the basics` as eventually employees will run this. I actually want something with high idle, 50, 75 and stock. Now my next truck will either be a 6.0 or 6.6 dura, either way I will spend money on mods for the new truck, this truck is pretty much work only.


In that case I would do a 6 position and consider making one of the tunes limited to 65MPH, and even consider hiding the switch to prevent employees ramping it up. We all want to believe employees are honest, but in reality we have to limit as many possibilities as possible for damage to our equipment.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

MK97;1763648 said:


> In that case I would do a 6 position and consider making one of the tunes limited to 65MPH, and even consider hiding the switch to prevent employees ramping it up. We all want to believe employees are honest, but in reality we have to limit as many possibilities as possible for damage to our equipment.


Speed isnt a concern but i noticed ts has a setting called `valet` limits speed to 70.

That being said I only hire the best, and I pay big $$$ for the few I hire. I like trusting them, they take care of stuff, one guy has his truck year round, so he is nice to it.

Where can i buy the other tuners?


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't pay pennies either, but I still prefer to create my own secondary fail safes as a precaution.

Do you mean tunes, or tuners? I assume tunes. As stated PHP is a preferred one, also beans, and wildman to name a few others known for good tuning. Avoid DP though, the owners are something else...


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

MK97;1763710 said:


> I don't pay pennies either, but I still prefer to create my own secondary fail safes as a precaution.
> 
> Do you mean tunes, or tuners? I assume tunes. As stated PHP is a preferred one, also beans, and wildman to name a few others known for good tuning. Avoid DP though, the owners are something else...


I mean tuners, the ones you guys are saying, where can I buy them? I'm just looking for something that bumps it up a little bit, nothing ridiculous or excessive.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

beanz27;1763808 said:


> I mean tuners, the ones you guys are saying, where can I buy them? I'm just looking for something that bumps it up a little bit, nothing ridiculous or excessive.


http://www.gopowerhungry.com/_phoenix.shtml

Here's PHP's chip and a list of their tunes. Call and talk to Jay. Good guy and really knowledgeable, he can get you all set up for your needs.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

MK97;1763820 said:


> http://www.gopowerhungry.com/_phoenix.shtml
> 
> Here's PHP's chip and a list of their tunes. Call and talk to Jay. Good guy and really knowledgeable, he can get you all set up for your needs.


Thanks for all your help


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the place. I like the 80 daily driver best. It's a great tune and I like it for plowing. That or the tow tunes hold gears longer and lock the converter earlier. It drives normal until you lay into it. But definitely has more low end grunt.


----------



## Wondermutt (Dec 10, 2013)

To your original question. I think that is a bit much considering our local dealer will do exactly what you are say for just under 7k, installed, warrantied. He said he could do it for a couple hundred less in the winter time. I priced an OEM long block and all the accy's and came in just a tick over 5k. That's dealership prices.

Good Luck


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

A 7.3 is a throw away engine. How do they plan on rebuilding it? Once you start to punch that block out to put oversized pistons in it you degrade the integrity of it. What about the crank? Oversized bearings? I build diesel engines all day long and would never mess with a 444/7.3.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

News to me that the 7.3 is a throw away engine. At $5k for a replacement, hell of an amount to toss. Guess all the guys I see rebuilding them are in the dark.


----------

